# Most Desirable Tarantulas?



## isaac_flames (Feb 20, 2010)

to my fellow owners out there, do you have a favorite t's? my fav. is either a P.Reglis or a P.Metallica. please list your fav. t's.


----------



## Scoolman (Feb 20, 2010)

G pulchra  (Handling tarantulas is not advised)
View attachment 82727

I also like A seemani, and L parahybama, and GBB.


----------



## FireGuyX (Feb 20, 2010)

Anything Psalmopoeus and my P.nigricolor.


----------



## BrettG (Feb 20, 2010)

Scoolman said:


> G pulchra  (Handling tarantulas is not advised)
> View attachment 82727
> 
> I also like A seemani, and L parahybama, and GBB.


We have been fortunate enough to get the T's we have been REALLY wanting the past few weeks.....P.fasciata, P.regalis,G.pulchra,H.lividum,N.vulpinus(tripeppi)and A.versicolor...My personal favorite is my large A.metallica female though.....Nothing could make me sell or trade her.


----------



## Stopdroproll (Feb 20, 2010)

Love GBB and P. irminia.


----------



## 8by8 (Feb 20, 2010)

Tiger Rumps and Singapore Blues


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Feb 20, 2010)

All of the above (And eventually below.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Feb 20, 2010)

*This one........*

You cannot get much prettier (or adorable) than this:









Or this:








Or even this:


----------



## TomM (Feb 20, 2010)

It would probably have to be my Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador" (only around 2.25" DLS right now):


----------



## TheTsupreme (Feb 20, 2010)

My fav T's thats also on my wishing list:
P metallica
M. Balfouri
C.fimbriatus
H.albostriatum


----------



## Shrike (Feb 20, 2010)

C. cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jilly1337 (Feb 20, 2010)

Everything I have now was my favorite from last time I kept T's.  I. hirsutum, P. irminia and cambridgei and GBB.  I would like to add an A. diversipes and versicolor soon.  Those A. diversipes are really good looking and something I have never owned before so that will be exciting.  

As for my unobtainable wish list- Iridopelma seladonium and Avicularia sooretama definitely top my list.   One day!!!!  I used to drool for I hirsutumyears ago and it's been available now for a while.  One day, I will have these both!!!!!


----------



## DMBizeau (Feb 20, 2010)

N. Tripepii 






and GBB


----------



## BrettG (Feb 20, 2010)

That last pic makes the wife wish she did not sell her Gbb a couple days ago.The new owner wants it shipped Tuesday,so we are saying our final farewells..But to replace it,she purchased an AF N.tripepii.


----------



## dopamine (Feb 20, 2010)

C. crawshayi FTW:drool:


----------



## JC (Feb 20, 2010)

A.versicolor, A. purpurea, A. minatrix, A. diversipes, P.metallica, C.cyaneopubescens. Can't decide! :?


----------



## Ms.X (Feb 20, 2010)

Currently my _A. minatrix_ are my favorites, but I'm sure that once my _M. balfouri_ gains some size, she'll start growing on me.


----------



## Hentzi (Feb 20, 2010)

Favorite is Aphonopelma Hentzi/Anax

Also any Aphonopelma


----------



## IRON-BRU (Feb 20, 2010)

Id go for theraphosa blondi since its a T ive wanted for too long. Also i like Lasiodora parahybana, Avicularia urticans and Chilobrachys huahini are high on my wish list... However the chances of obtaining one here in South Africa are super slim. Havent ever even seen the theraphosa blondi in our country, nor some of the other... or maybe i just overlooked them... :4:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tindalos (Feb 21, 2010)

LP
N.colorvoltisussomething
G.pulchripes
and an old fashioned rosie

they are pretty common 
but i enjoy them the most in my collection
and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have about 400 Ts and I am totally in love with my A versi's and G pulchripes. But honestly, I love them all. They all have traits that make them enjoyable.


----------



## brian abrams (Feb 21, 2010)

*favorite T's*

400 T's, wow...


----------



## mma316 (Feb 21, 2010)

*My favorite species!!!*

The ones that I already possess:

A. versicolor, C. fimbriatus, H. hainanum, H. lividum, O. aureotibialis, L. parahybana, L. difficilis, B. smithi, B. vagans, B. emelia and P. cancerides.

The ones I hope to possess soon:

H. schmidti, H. albostriatum, A. minatrix, A. metallica, A. avicularia(all the Avic sp.), GBB and all the Brachys!


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 21, 2010)

P.irminia (got 5 but want to get more from a 50/50 mwuahaha!!)

 Rest I don't possess.. L.violaceopes, P.pulcher, A.versicolor, GBB, blue fang, P.regalis, P.metallica, P.subfusca, A.minatrix, H.maculata and many OBTs.


----------



## Sky`Scorcher (Feb 21, 2010)

Brachypelma Baumgarteni. :drool:


----------



## Qua2g (Feb 22, 2010)

KB and GBB


----------



## Blackbeard (Feb 22, 2010)

My juvi _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ (GBB) is the fav spider I own.
The colours haven't come through and i'm sure they will as it matures but I love the behavior. 

Of the T's I don't own I would say P. subfusca and P. formosa.
Don't ask me to choose between those 2.


----------



## mschemmy (Feb 22, 2010)

Lasiodora Parayhbana  It is all about their size, personality, and appetite!  Just ordered my first one and it should be arriving in a few days!


----------



## super-pede (Feb 22, 2010)

I've always wanted an E.murinus.:drool:


----------



## Struckanerve (Feb 22, 2010)

any Cyriopagopus or lampropelma. oh also the Phormingochilus everetti. god do i want one of those lol


----------



## OxDionysus (Feb 22, 2010)

xsyorra said:


> ]


this pic made me laugh out loud literally. little beady eyes lol


----------



## stardustcivic (Feb 23, 2010)

My most desirable is P. metallica simply based on price.. I dont see myself spending so much on any tarantula for a while =(


----------



## micheldied (Feb 23, 2010)

GBB,T blondi and P metallica are top 3 for me!


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Jan 14, 2019)

So what's everyone's most desirable T even if you already have it in you're collection? Mine is Typhochlaena seladonia but it's well out my price range so second has to be Avicularia versicolor


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 14, 2019)

It's easy: the *Goddess**

Either you are, whatever it takes, with the *Goddess**, so a brother/sister of us, brave ones... or you are against the *Goddess** thus following the despicable path of Heresy 




*0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her)

Credits to @bryverine for the drawing

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## basin79 (Jan 14, 2019)

Andrew Clayton said:


> So what's everyone's most desirable T even if you already have it in you're collection? Mine is Typhochlaena seladonia but it's well out my price range so second has to be Avicularia versicolor


My favourite tarantula is my Brachypelma hamorii so I suppose she's also my most desired one too. 

It's Caribena versicolor now so if you're searching online use that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Jan 14, 2019)

basin79 said:


> Caribena versicolor


Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Seraph (Jan 14, 2019)

Either M. balfouri or H. chilensis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 14, 2019)

Andrew Clayton said:


> Thanks


You'll be blown away with a female versi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Jan 14, 2019)

basin79 said:


> You'll be blown away with a female versi.


Do the male and female differ in colour then?


----------



## basin79 (Jan 14, 2019)

Andrew Clayton said:


> Do the male and female differ in colour then?


Males are bonny but females are bigger and longer lived.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 14, 2019)

Andrew Clayton said:


> Do the male and female differ in colour then?


This is my adult female. They really are absolutely stunning tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## antinous (Jan 14, 2019)

_Pamphobeteus_ _nigricolor_ (Colombia), _Pamphobeteus_ _insignis_ (Colombia), _Theraphosa_ _apophysis_, _Phormictopus_ sp. ‘Dominican Purple’ and _Pamphobeteus_ _ultramarinus_ are all my ‘holy grail’ T’s, I currently have none of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Liquifin (Jan 14, 2019)

I have a few on my list
P. ornata (Regulation issues)
H. pulchripes 
M. balfouri- Female (already have one, but he's a male I think)
B. emelia (Already have one and I love my girl)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Minty (Jan 14, 2019)

There are so many haha and if you ask me tomorrow, I might give you a different answer. I’ve recently acquired a couple of those high up on my wish list, such as my Chilobrachys sp Electric blue.

I have a wish list for 2019, but if I could only get one this year, it would be between H pulchripes or L nigerrium.




Spoiler



Other species I want:

I mira 
Female c cyanepubescens 
P chordatus 
B hamorii (reptile shop nearby has four females for £40 so I’ll be getting one soon)
P irminia
P ornata 
P regalis 
C marshalli

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jan 14, 2019)

Andrew Clayton said:


> Do the male and female differ in colour then?


Not really, males are also stunning, mine's not mature yet but I'll put up pics of my pair.

Adult female












0.1 Caribena versicolor



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Dec 25, 2018
__ 7
__
antilles pinktoe tarantula
avicularia versicolor
caribena
caribena versicolor
female
martinique pinktoe tarantula
versicolor




						Mileena 1 week post moult.
					




Subadult male
View media item 51441

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jan 14, 2019)

My favorite in my current collection is “Theraphosinae sp. ‘Panama.’” Name’s all in quotes because it’s not actually a real binomial name. I think it’s a really neat spider to have. Interesting colors and behaviors in a very small package. Kinda pricey, but well worth it. Here’s mine after her most recent molt:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David McCreary (Jan 14, 2019)

Tindalos said:


> LP
> N.colorvoltisussomething
> G.pulchripes
> and an old fashioned rosie
> ...


G. pulchripes is what I have because they are docile, non aggressive, and terrestrial .Well, guess what. When brushed in the abdomen with a soft brush, he attacks it and pulls mightily upon it. There is a miniature tree in his vivarium and when I cant find him in the hide, he very well might be in the tree. Guess he never got the memo that he is terrestrial.


----------



## antinous (Jan 14, 2019)

Thread was merged


----------



## Mike Miller (Jan 14, 2019)

My favorite T is different from my most desired. We want most what we do not have, usually. 
My most desired T at this point in time is a H. pulchripes
My favorite tarantula is A. geniculata

Awesome thread btw, some really great tarantulas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spawn60fsatan6 (Jan 14, 2019)

Dolichothele  diamantinensis is my most desired at this time will also be my last t purchase for awhile.

Once the kids are grown I will be getting a P. Metallica though as that's the one that got me interested in tarantulas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightshady (Jan 14, 2019)

Anoplogaster said:


> My favorite in my current collection is “Theraphosinae sp. ‘Panama.’” Name’s all in quotes because it’s not actually a real binomial name. I think it’s a really neat spider to have. Interesting colors and behaviors in a very small package. Kinda pricey, but well worth it. Here’s mine after her most recent molt:
> View attachment 297631


 I had a Theraphosinae sp. Panama... up until yesterday. It would completely blockade itself in its hide during a molt and had recently done so. It had been in there about a week or two and I started to get a bit nervous, so I opened the hide last night. It had gotten its head and fangs stuck in the molt and had passed. I was totally bummed. Mine was a bit reclusive but I was always excited to see it when it was out. RiP Deadpool...

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Misa (Jan 14, 2019)

antinous said:


> necromancy at its finest
> 
> There’s a recent thread on this:
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/most-desirable-ts.315396/


You just listed this thread again...


----------



## antinous (Jan 14, 2019)

Misa said:


> You just listed this thread again...


The old thread was merged with this one, hence why I mentioned ‘necromancy at its finest’. Wouldn’t call if ‘necromancy’ if the thread wasn’t old now would I?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Misa (Jan 14, 2019)

I have a G. Pulchripes and a C. Cyaneopubescens, but at some point I'd like to have these, too!
Avicularia Purpurea


Ephebopus Cyanognathus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Jan 15, 2019)

My favorite color is neon orange, so I eventually want an orange bitey thing (I know and I usually use scientific names, but I love this nickname).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SteveIDDQD (Jan 15, 2019)

For me it would actually be a rose hair, I miss my old gal.  They are quite hard to find in any size in the UK though.
I know they changed the name around a bit, the one with a pink-ish carapace and white leg hairs, is that still a g.rosea, or is that one a g.porteri now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 15, 2019)

Misa said:


> You just listed this thread again...





antinous said:


> The old thread was merged with this one, hence why I mentioned ‘necromancy at its finest’. Wouldn’t call if ‘necromancy’ if the thread wasn’t old now would I?


Correct: I merged the two threads, since the question was the same.


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Jan 15, 2019)

SteveIDDQD said:


> For me it would actually be a rose hair, I miss my old gal.  They are quite hard to find in any size in the UK though.
> I know they changed the name around a bit, the one with a pink-ish carapace and white leg hairs, is that still a g.rosea, or is that one a g.porteri now?


Try preloved I put a link but it got deleted


----------

